
A Look Into Other Programming Languages Frameworks - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/10/05/a-look-into-other-programming-languages-frameworks/
======
mahmud
Oh. My. God!

The author has been had, big time. The Lisp "web framework" Kanamit is/was a
April fool's joke.

CL web frameworks of note are here:

<http://www.cliki.net/webframeworkmatrix>

More popup every few weeks and it's hard to keep track of them, actually. Lurk
in #lisp on freenode and ask around.

To get started, use Hunchentoot with a threaded Lisp (nearly everyone of them,
except the last official release of GNU CLISP; the last Common Lisp to get
multiprocessing capabilities :-)

And you forgot Erlang! Off the top of my head, Nitrogen web framework by my
home boy Rusty Klophause.

<http://nitrogenproject.com/>

And Clojure, with Compojure as the "main" candidate:

<http://github.com/weavejester/compojure>

P.S. I am sure Mr. Pestov has something up his sleeve for Factor as well.

Research ye blog posts people!

~~~
basdog22
Mistakes are human's little addition to the galaxy. Kanamit turns out to be a
joke. Nitrogen will be added today as well as some others pointed out by our
users.

------
stonemetal
Odd he mentions sea side by name and yet it gets no entry. Sea side is a web
framework for small talk.

~~~
basdog22
SeaSide is not mentioned because the website does not open for some reason.
Tried it from 2 PCs (more than 3 times) and got a server error.

